# Magee



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

My buddy and I have a blind up there this weekend. Have never hunted it. What should we bring and or expect? Thanks for any feed back.


----------



## TGman122 (Mar 15, 2010)

Always a great hunt. I was there on the 19th. We brought home 5 ducks (2 hen mallards, 3 green wing teal). We put out a mixed bag- mallards, teal, blacks and a couple floater geese. The youth hunt was 2 days earlier on opening day the 17th. All flyers were kind of spooky, so don't over call, and stay still. Hunted Magee 5 or 6 times in my life, but hadn't been there in over 25 yrs. Still my favorite spot. Lots of swans (careful), a couple bald eagles, and nature at it's finest. Best of luck.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol sounds like our main lake skeeter hunt on sat. We had butt load of teal buzzing us all day.


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

I hunted Magee on the 23rd. Had a great hunt, we kill 3 mallards, 2 pintais, 1 gadwall, and 1 green wing teal. We worked several bunches, should have killed 12. We set 33 decoys, 12 blacks, 9 pintail, and 6 each of gadwall and widgeon. We did use a spinner as well. I would recommend a similar set up, but would add 3 or 4 goose decoys. I thought the more I called the better the ducks worked, seems like when I didn't call or layed off they lost interest, but ( not bragging) I'm a very good caller and know how to work ducks. If you are not, no calling or very little may be better. Make sure you have a copy of the permit, all licenses are in order ( don't forget to sign your stamps and have a hip number) and be there around 4:45 am. You will sign in and draw a blind, we got 14. You will then take all your gear to assigned boat and they will tow out in the marsh and drop you off in the channel by your blind. You row to your spot, bring a good flashlight so you can see. Find your blind, set up and hunt. They pick u up at noon. You can hunt up to 75 yds away from the blind, which you may want to depending on wind. We had a ne wind, in our face, but hunted the blind and worked birds. Birds can be blind, decoy, and call shy depending on how long they are around, so it it ain't working change it up. Wear chest waders for sure, water is thigh deep in most places, but in our case the water around the blind was over my waist. Be careful wading, hard bottom but full of weeds, easy to trip. Hope this helps. Good luck, enjoy the hunt, and let us know how you do.


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Tgman is right....stay still when ducks are working. Our blind, and I assume all are the same, was very open. I would have felt more concealed sitting on a bucket in an open field. Lol. They do have camo netting in the boat. I would suggest to keep the boat away from the blind, hide it in the weeds away from blind and use the netting to help cover the blind opening a bit. Last point......if you have a cripple, do not hesitate one second to shoot it again and again if needed. Once the cripple gets into the weeds they are almost impossible to find even for the most seasoned dogs. Shoot straight because you only get 25 shells.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys will let you know how we do. We have Ottawa next month too. Yee yee!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Well it was a well crappy day I guess. Out of all the boat taken out maybe a dozen bird shot. We didn't even pull a gun up or shoot. Nothing came within a hundred yards. Most were miles out and stearing clear of the guys that cant shut up calling. One group that actually had a good area must be a couple teachers. The education of skybusting was in session. That class lasted all day. Got to watch the hawks and eagles work the weeds. They did good keeping the birds and ducks moving. I didnt bother calling at all just from seeing the reaction of the ducks flying. Pulled decoys in at ten. Shouldn't have even put them out. Thats how we got birds to at least look at our zone. Im looking forward to next months Ottawa blind. It was a neet trip with a nice swanp and neat getting towed and picked up. Thanks again for the feedback guys maybe next time. Hmmmm im saying that a lot this year. Actually starting to get frustrated with waterfowl. Just one decent day will turn that around though.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Do yourself a favor.... hunt Ohio more when the snow starts to fly... OR go to neighboring states that actually have good numbers of ducks.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh most of the time I hunt state plots all of which have good numbers. This year for some stupid reason ive only hunted these lottery or draw hunts. Just gotta take a step back enjoy my free time.


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Typical hunt at Magee given the weather. Well educated birds that are call and decoy shy with a few guys next to you thinking they can kill ducks at 120 yds. Sad that one of the premier marshes in North America with over 2200 acres only produces 12 ducks on a morning hunt. The state manages for opportunity not quality of hunt. Magee is way over shot/hunted Birds are wary. We had a good hunt, but that is the exception not the rule, also we are really good duck hunters, most get lucky and kill only 1 or 2. Given the amount of money that goes into Magee on any year for the birds killed, it is a total waste. Should be in private hands, like it used to be,


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Private hands was before my waterfowl time. It is a neat marsh. It has potential to be a hell of a area. Maybe if they rotated more or something. Being the last day of the first segment I wasnt surprised. Hopefully my Ottawa hunt will be better since it gets shut down the weekend before and they get a good rest before we get there.


----------

